# Just about the time you think you've heard it all...



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

LINCOLN, Neb. - An animal rights group has a beef with the state fish. 



People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals is asking Gov. Dave Heineman to declare the channel catfish, Nebraska's state fish, off limits to fishing.

PETA launched a campaign last year to ban fishing, arguing that it is a cruel thing to do and that fish are intelligent, sensitive animals no more deserving of being eaten than a pet dog or cat.

"We ought to protect channel catfish in a manner appropriate to a state symbol ensuring that they don't suffer needlessly at the hands of anglers," said the letter sent Friday and signed by Karin Robertson, who is identified as PETA's fish empathy project manager.

Heineman rejected the request. "Fishing is a time honored tradition in Nebraska, and I have no intention of modifying Nebraska's fishing guidelines," he said.

The channel catfish, a popular fish with distinctive barbels that look like whiskers, was named Nebraska's state fish in 1997 by then-Gov. Ben Nelson.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Neb.*

Sounds like Neb. has a smart Gov. I wish our Goverment was that smart. I'm sick and tired of Pita .the tree huggers and all of those other a--holes.
Just my opinion.
Terry


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I Think They're Right Hawkeye.i Think Since They Made That Statement About The Dogs And Cats I'll Go Out Tonight And Have Me A Couple Canine Steaks And Cover Them Bad Boys With A Lil' Feline Gravy. Some People Are So Dang Smart They Can't Say Anything That Makes Sense. Poor People Don't Realize That The Lack Of Meat Has Turned Thier Brain Into Pea Soup.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

You know the world is coming to a sad state when some stupid ignernt sob thinks he can get something as time honered and fun and enjoyed by so many people, such as fishin, banned. Do they even believe that b.s. that they are spouting? I'd like somma dem fools to come to the deep south and stand on a street corner saying they was gonna outlaw fried catfish. Can you say "lynchin"? There aughta be a law againt THEM!

btw, Mudhole Kid, can i get that recipe for feline gravy? and do u prefer tame canine or the wild variety? :biggrin:


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Peta*

People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I think we should all run down to our local pet store this weekend. Buy a couple of flop-eared rabbits and cook them up using our favorite recipes. Everybody report back on Monday and compare recipes. We'll put the top 3-5 together with the details of our field test and forward them to PETA in a report titled "How You Can Eat Rabbit."

Be sure to include the specific breed of rabbit used. We might be able to distinguish some differences.

What do y'all think?


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

mmmmm...hassenfeffer...


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Man, You Guys Got Me Hungry For A Little Bit Of Poodle Noodle Stew For Lunch...


----------



## metalman (May 22, 2004)

Maybe PETA will start a campaign to gather up all the roadkill and give it a nice funeral. If God didn't want us to eat animals why did he make them taste so good?...W


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I know the article is easy to poke fun at, but the sad reality is that there are people in this world who think like this... the sadder reality is that there are lots more people who are sympathetic to their cause... all this talk about pain and suffering gets a lot of press... The part about this "debate" that makes me want to PUKE is that the very same group of "animal rights" activists thinks it's JUST FINE to kill an unborn HUMAN... I wonder how much pain and suffering a human baby goes through when they're sucking it apart with one of those abortion devices...

Sorry for the rant.....


----------



## metalman (May 22, 2004)

Hawkeye,
no apology necessary for the "rant" You are right! I'm not saying these folks are wrong or right although I do have an opinion. I am just not going to saddle other people with the consequences of my opinion. Some of these so called do-gooder types have some strange priorities...W


----------



## bluzbuster (Mar 3, 2005)

i may get tarred & feathered for this but guess what ... i really don't give a rip 

to me the CPR logo & all the "CRAaP" behind it is a first cousin to PETA ... chew on that'un kind sirs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

bluzbuster said:


> i may get tarred & feathered for this but guess what ... i really don't give a rip
> 
> to me the CPR logo & all the "CRAaP" behind it is a first cousin to PETA ... chew on that'un kind sirs


Here we go..............


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yep... another that is entitled to every fish he can catch and every deer, bear, turkey and squirrel he can shoot...

You gotta to love people that can't tell the difference between conservation and people who want to take your right to hunt and fish away from you...

Hey BLUZBUSTER... keep all the fish you want dude... we could care less... you're just mad 'cause you never caught a fish big enough to QUALIFY for CPR 

LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Now go have another few beers and get back to me with something clever.


----------



## bluzbuster (Mar 3, 2005)

Hawkeye said:


> Yep... another that is entitled to every fish he can catch and every deer, bear, turkey and squirrel he can shoot...
> 
> You gotta to love people that can't tell the difference between conservation and people who want to take your right to hunt and fish away from you...
> 
> ...


and your just mad cuz you know i'm right about the first cousin thingy ... i wouldn't try to tell you to eat yer catch, but you sure have let me know that if it is in your power you would sure make me throw mine back ... i prolly have fergot more about conservation than you'll ever know ... but if i take a notion to eat a big fish, i'm gonna do it ... WHY!!! ... cuz i like'um

hahaha ... yeah it really sounds like you could care less ... BTW you ain't a communist are ya?


----------



## metalman (May 22, 2004)

bluzbuster said:


> i may get tarred & feathered for this but guess what ... i really don't give a rip
> 
> to me the CPR logo & all the "CRAaP" behind it is a first cousin to PETA ... chew on that'un kind sirs


Not tarred and feathered but that has to be one of the most ridiculous statements I have read. How can wanting to turn catfish loose be remotely related to trying to ban fishing for them? You are entitled to your opinion Bluzbuster but get a clue...W


----------



## bluzbuster (Mar 3, 2005)

metalman said:


> Not tarred and feathered but that has to be one of the most ridiculous statements I have read. How can wanting to turn catfish loose be remotely related to trying to ban fishing for them? You are entitled to your opinion Bluzbuster but get a clue...W


wanting to turn the catfish loose is no problem that i see ... "BUT" that's not the point & if you have a clue, you know that ... you know as well as i do that the C&R movement is not satisfied with just releasing their own fish but you demand that everybody esle follow suit ... the C&R movement wants "very much" wants to take my choice away as to what i do with my the catfish i catch ... the C&R movement uses the same tactics the PETA does to get their adgenda across ... if you can't see that you're the one that don't have a clue ... you insist that i see it your way & if not then i'm some kinda dumb hick living in the dark ages

now listen closely to this or you'll miss it "i could care less whether or not you seeit my way or not, all i want is for you to be satisfied with releasing your own fish & keep your nose outa my business"

and there lies the difference i can't be very content with you & your C&R but you can no way handle me having a choice ... big difference


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

bluzbuster said:


> wanting to turn the catfish loose is no problem that i see ... "BUT" that's not the point & if you have a clue, you know that ... you know as well as i do that the C&R movement is not satisfied with just releasing their own fish but you demand that everybody esle follow suit ... the C&R movement wants "very much" wants to take my choice away as to what i do with my the catfish i catch ... the C&R movement uses the same tactics the PETA does to get their adgenda across ... if you can't see that you're the one that don't have a clue ... you insist that i see it your way & if not then i'm some kinda dumb hick living in the dark ages
> 
> now listen closely to this or you'll miss it "i could care less whether or not you seeit my way or not, all i want is for you to be satisfied with releasing your own fish & keep your nose outa my business"
> 
> and there lies the difference i can't be very content with you & your C&R but you can no way handle me having a choice ... big difference


bluzbuster....amen brother!!


----------



## metalman (May 22, 2004)

Bluzbuster,
It's very rare I get into one of these discussions because there is no right or wrong but where in any of my posts have I said keeping fish was wrong or even that I support C+R? I think PETA is way out of line with the way they want to ram their agenda down other peoples' throats and similarly the C+R folks who want to stop others keeping fish. If that is what you meant then I agree there is a connection but I stick by what I said before, turning catfish loose is a long way from trying to ban fishing for them. Most of the C+R supporters I know are content to do their own thing and accept that other guys fish for meat. Some of them do get on the soapbox occasionally but I have never heard them say meat fishing should be banned.
I don't want to change you or anyone else one way or another and I certainly don't associate meat fishing with being a hick from the dark ages and have not said or implied such. We will agree to dissagree! That is my last word on this post...W


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Out of Line*



bluzbuster said:


> i may get tarred & feathered for this but guess what ... i really don't give a rip
> 
> to me the CPR logo & all the "CRAaP" behind it is a first cousin to PETA ... chew on that'un kind sirs


Man, I really don't type fast enough to get into a detailed discussion here. But here goes....

Bluzbuster, I don't give a rip if you keep every fish you catch. It is of little significance either way. Frankly, I doubt if many on this board give a rat's a** either. The fact is, this board was created to promote CPR of large catfish. Simply because the core belief here is, that it is good conservation of a resource that we care dearly about. Having said that, we realize that many will not have the same views. But, we still choose to promote it for reasons listed above. There are folks posting here that have forgot about more big catfish than I've caught. But, in my opinion, it is sound conservation, so I practice and promote it.

The big problem I have with you is, you knowingly came to a board that was was created to promote an opinion that you differ with and made an intentionally inflammatory remark. What was your point in doing so? Knobody yanked your chain. I agree you are entitled to your opinion. Fine. State it. But, why try and provoke anyone.

Also, CPR (C&R) is a far cry from any of the stances taken by PETA. It is simply a proposed/suggested conservation measure. One very similar to the one that kept redfish along the Texas Gulf Coast from becoming a distant memory. I don't know where your from, but, I guess you would also support the abolishment of all Wildlife agencies and games laws? Let's all just go catch and kill whatever we want, whenever we want. I'm sure there's enough here to last through our lifetime. Man it sure will be fun!!! Screw the future. Why do we need to save any for later. Our kids don't need to catch any fish. They got video games. Yo da man wit da plan Bluzbuster.

Tight lines....while it lasts.


----------



## bluzbuster (Mar 3, 2005)

metalman said:


> Bluzbuster,
> It's very rare I get into one of these discussions because there is no right or wrong but where in any of my posts have I said keeping fish was wrong or even that I support C+R? I think PETA is way out of line with the way they want to ram their agenda down other peoples' throats and similarly the C+R folks who want to stop others keeping fish. If that is what you meant then I agree there is a connection but I stick by what I said before, turning catfish loose is a long way from trying to ban fishing for them. Most of the C+R supporters I know are content to do their own thing and accept that other guys fish for meat. Some of them do get on the soapbox occasionally but I have never heard them say meat fishing should be banned.
> I don't want to change you or anyone else one way or another and I certainly don't associate meat fishing with being a hick from the dark ages and have not said or implied such. We will agree to dissagree! That is my last word on this post...W


you know what ... if you ain't one of the ones i described ... then what are you doing posting a reply! ... what kinda tactics are you using ... you know full well that there are C&R supporters out there just like i described & yet you come on here whinning about me not tellling the truth & trying to prove that i'm fulla junk just cause you ain't one of the radicals ... i know there are people that support C&R that don't push it on others but don't play dumb & try to act like you don't know that the others are out there in good numbers


----------



## bluzbuster (Mar 3, 2005)

Bluzbuster, I don't give a rip if you keep every fish you catch. It is of little significance either way. Frankly, I doubt if many on this board give a rat's a** either. The fact is, this board was created to promote CPR of large catfish. Simply because the core belief here is, that it is good conservation of a resource that we care dearly about. Having said that, we realize that many will not have the same views. But, we still choose to promote it for reasons listed above. There are folks posting here that have forgot about more big catfish than I've caught. But, in my opinion, it is sound conservation, so I practice and promote it.

The big problem I have with you is, you knowingly came to a board that was was created to promote an opinion that you differ with and made an intentionally inflammatory remark. What was your point in doing so? Knobody yanked your chain. I agree you are entitled to your opinion. Fine. State it. But, why try and provoke anyone.

Also, CPR (C&R) is a far cry from any of the stances taken by PETA. It is simply a proposed/suggested conservation measure. One very similar to the one that kept redfish along the Texas Gulf Coast from becoming a distant memory. I don't know where your from, but, I guess you would also support the abolishment of all Wildlife agencies and games laws? Let's all just go catch and kill whatever we want, whenever we want. I'm sure there's enough here to last through our lifetime. Man it sure will be fun!!! Screw the future. Why do we need to save any for later. Our kids don't need to catch any fish. They got video games. Yo da man wit da plan Bluzbuster.

Tight lines....while it lasts.[/QUOTE] 
first off if you don't give a rip you wouldn't have posted & said the things you said ... wow! before bleeding heart liberals trashed our society that would have been called a "LIE" ... oh my ... lets see "i really don't give a rip but i'm gonna act like i do" ... you too funny man

you have no idea how i treat the game laws & conservation ... and you sure don't know what my "plan" is ... still if you deny the fact that i stated about some C&R supporters wanting to take the choice away then you are being very foolish ... other states have already started changeing their laws to make catfishing more in line with bass fishing, as far regulations go & if you or anybody else is reading this & thinking "good for them, i'll be glad when my state does that same" ... then you fit the very catagory i described after all, you know "first cousin to PETA" ... oh but your hackles get up when that is pointed out to ya HUH? ... BTW you haven't really paid much attention to what i've said in earlier posts, so i'll say it again ... it's not the C&R that i don't like in general, but the CRAaP that many push along with it & if you can't see how the radical C&Rer's are that "first cousin to PETA" that i was talking about then either you refuse to admit it or you are here talking about a subject that you know nothing about ... that's called ignorant!!!

as far as the redfish that you mentioned, what has that got to do with this subject HUH???? ... nothing at all ... i been fishing for cats in texas for over 40 years & there are more catfish in the waters i fish than ever before ... ain't nuttin even remotely close to being extinct ... all the arguments don't hold water to support your craap & folks get mighty mad when i shoot'um fulla holes


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

bluzbuster said:


> *#1*........you have no idea how i treat the game laws & conservation ... and you sure don't know what my "plan" is ...
> 
> *#2*... BTW you haven't really paid much attention to what i've said in earlier posts, so i'll say it again ... it's not the C&R that i don't like in general, but the CRAaP that many push along with it .......
> 
> *#3*... all the arguments don't hold water to support your craap & folks get mighty mad when i shoot'um fulla holes


#1 - Fill us in. What is your "plan?"

#2 - What CRAaP?

#3 - What doesn't hold water? You haven't shot anything full of holes. You've said absolutely nothing of substance.

I'll say it again, I don't give a rip what you do. I may not agree with you, but, it's really insignificant. The fact is, you've said nothing. All I've seen is inflammatory remarks, designed to incite an argument.

Tell me your plan. I'll listen. Frankly, based on the sum of what you've said here, I haven't a clue what you stand for. Heck, I might even agree with some of your opinions. I don't like anything crammed down my throat anymore than you do. I'm just not sure what you think your swallowing.

This board was created to support CPR of big Cats. So as you might imagine, opinions are gonna slant that way around here. But, I've never seen it crammed down anybody's throat. Do we wanna see pics of a bunch of big cats on your cleaning table? No. But, I respect your right to do whatever you'd like, within the law.

Just make an intelligent argument, for God's sake!! Somebody might even take you seriously.

If you don't agree with the prevailing opinions, fine. But, if that's the case, I'm not quite sure why you are here.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

*Reply From John At Starshine:*

Tx Palerider:

I do not think any one could have said it better, I agree w/every thing you said.
However, we need to get some media to "brodcast our efforts" (Capt. Wayne Vinton on A.M. 610 and Doug Pike in the Hou. Chronicle)" - becauce PETA is contraversial, they will receive all of the PRESS. Perhaps there needs to be a conservation group ( Lets call it CCA that issues press reports of the efforts of the local individual and guide fisherman to protect and pmutiply the species.)

Thank you, John Ray


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

you are so full of sh!t, it isn't funny.
We've never "demanded" anyone release a fish. ******** like you come in here and want to make us look like a bunch of rabid dogs, but the truth is we don't give a **** about game hogs like you.

Every time one of you trolls shows up to stuir things up, it's always the same attack. You forgot more about conservation than we'll ever know... Well, put all that conservation knowledge to use and get a job so you can afford groceries.

If you READ what we have said here, since the beginning of the message board, all we've ever said was CONSIDER releasing big fish. If you can't catch enough eaters to make a meal, I guess you'll just have to keep everything you catch... I mean, afterall... you OWN all the fish, right?

You're such a loser it isn't funny... go stir up some sh!t over on the shar fishing board by telling them they're a bunch of pussys for releasing sharks....



bluzbuster said:


> wanting to turn the catfish loose is no problem that i see ... "BUT" that's not the point & if you have a clue, you know that ... you know as well as i do that the C&R movement is not satisfied with just releasing their own fish but you demand that everybody esle follow suit ... the C&R movement wants "very much" wants to take my choice away as to what i do with my the catfish i catch ... the C&R movement uses the same tactics the PETA does to get their adgenda across ... if you can't see that you're the one that don't have a clue ... you insist that i see it your way & if not then i'm some kinda dumb hick living in the dark ages
> 
> now listen closely to this or you'll miss it "i could care less whether or not you seeit my way or not, all i want is for you to be satisfied with releasing your own fish & keep your nose outa my business"
> 
> and there lies the difference i can't be very content with you & your C&R but you can no way handle me having a choice ... big difference


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

bluzbuster said:


> i been fishing for cats in texas for over 40 years & there are more catfish in the waters i fish than ever before ... ain't nuttin even remotely close to being extinct ... all the arguments don't hold water to support your craap & folks get mighty mad when i shoot'um fulla holes


Still mad at us because you can't catch a fish big enough to be CPR'd? 40 years and never caught a fish bigger'n 10 pounds... so sad, dude...

You're the "radical".... you come here with 4 posts under your belt (probably a pretty tight fit there, huh) and start whining about us being a bunch of radicals... When was the last time you read anything here about us organising to change the laws in the states we live in? When was the last thread where we were all goning to get together and write to our representatives or protest somewhere?

We fish in catfish tournaments.... we recreation fish.... most of us EAT fish 
Go back under your rock and leave us alone now troll... you've had about all the fun you're going to have here... pretty soon this talk about us being PETA and RADICAL is going to get back to one of the moderators. You know you only started that garbage to create trouble... you're probably the same punk that started trouble last year on the board because I suggested he might want to RELEASE some of the big flatheads he caught, instead of riding all over Texas with them rotting in the back or the boat so he could impress his friends...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Just make an intelligent argument, for God's sake!! Somebody might even take you seriously.
> 
> If you don't agree with the prevailing opinions, fine. But, if that's the case, I'm not quite sure why you are here.


Brad... it's simple.... he's trolling for trouble and he thinks he's found it... I find it very curious that he's chosen to call us "first cousin to PETA" like a young man did when we suggested he consider releasing some large flatheads instead of killing them all, next time.

You words are wise Brother, but they are falling on deaf ears.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

When bluzzhole's momma was teachin'him to bring anything livin' back to their hole in the ground,so they wouldn't starve.....she musta forgot to teach the bastard some manners!His partner in disrespect got banned on Mont's site for ragging on Billy about his fine work(Billystix).....bluzzhole was as disrespectful.Actually had a coupla people offer to whip his ***........I think Hawk said it best"The problem with the internet is that _people_ use it."Get lost,jerk!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I been off the 'net for a coupla days, but the sheer audacity of some people just seem to make new wonders every single day. The nerve of some people to make remarks like this idiot, just to cause a very predictable reaction still amazes me to this day. The only thing we have done at this board is PROMOTE CPR, not ENFORCE it. Some people just seem to read things into it that aren't there. Go figure. Now he's done some got the bud's stirred up, and man dat ain't cool! I pride myself on my great patience and self-reserve and my ability to see the other persons side of most debates, but this neanderthal doesn't even have a side to see!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhh.......forgive my outburst,fellers.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Just my 2 cents worth on this subject. I used to guide on the trinity river below the Livingston **** some 18 to 20 years ago. ( I'm sure this wont make some happy ) We would pull any where from 500 to 1000 lbs of cats out in a day. My personal bests being 80# flathead 66# Blue and 44# Channel on rod and real and these are only fish I landed. I regret not promoting C&R back then to partys. We constantly cought fish from 20# to 40# back then. You say there are more cats today then ever before. Maybe so but i do know the norm at the **** now is more like 10# to 20#. There are not nearly as many big cats now as there was back then. Today I release around 95% or better. Hell I usually dont take pictures even. I know I cought em and had fun doing it. I could care less if any one believes me about it. You guys promoting CPR are doing a fine job I only wish I could have changed my views sooner.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thankyou for kind words,bro......join us more often!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

34# cpr last thursday on big sam she was placed back after photo and last i saw she was heading for deep water


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Nice feesh,cookie!:fish:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Your thoughts are very similar to many people with whom I have had the pleasure to discuss catfishing, who have actually CAUGHT some fish.... The only time we get flack for promoting Catch and Release is from people who believe it's their God-given right to keep everything they set the hook in... in the name of conservation, of course...

Like NightTrain, I thank you for your kind words and invite you to join us more often...

The bottom line is that we can only ASK people to consider letting the big fish live. What they do with the fish they catch is up to them, not anyone here, and I wouldn't try to MAKE someone let a fish go even if I were witness to the catch. Life's too short to get in a fight over a fish... I won't, however, have some stray dog come on my front porch and let it urinate all over the rug without (at least) running my foot as far up it's hind end as I can manage... that's why I have a zero tolerance policy towards trolls like the bluzbuster...

Sportsmen are always welcome, even if we have to agree to disagree on the finer points of catfishin...



LongRodMaster said:


> Just my 2 cents worth on this subject. I used to guide on the trinity river below the Livingston **** some 18 to 20 years ago. ( I'm sure this wont make some happy ) We would pull any where from 500 to 1000 lbs of cats out in a day. My personal bests being 80# flathead 66# Blue and 44# Channel on rod and real and these are only fish I landed. I regret not promoting C&R back then to partys. We constantly cought fish from 20# to 40# back then. You say there are more cats today then ever before. Maybe so but i do know the norm at the **** now is more like 10# to 20#. There are not nearly as many big cats now as there was back then. Today I release around 95% or better. Hell I usually dont take pictures even. I know I cought em and had fun doing it. I could care less if any one believes me about it. You guys promoting CPR are doing a fine job I only wish I could have changed my views sooner.


----------

